# Milk Vein Sticking Out?



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a doe who is 9 weeks fresh with 2 veins (one on each side of her belly) sticking out. Are these her milk veins? Why are they sticking out? They didn't last year.....
Do they veins have anything to do with how much milk they produce?
If it makes any difference, her triplet bucklings are huge. Each of them probably weigh about 40-50lbs. They are heavy compared to my other kids that are a week younger!

Thanks!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You have a very good producer! Those veins are bigger this time due to the fact that her triplets are demanding more...the greater the milk production, the higher the blood supply needed to the mammaries.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

:leap: Now to get the udder to produce me milk. lol. She is holding back. I think if I massage her a bunch I can get her production going. Her milk looked good, but them bucklings ate ALL the time.... Like I said, they are huge kids!


----------

